# [Tabletop RPG][Pathfinder 1e][LFG][18+] Serpent's Skull AP



## VincentDraggy (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello~! I'm looking to get together a group and GM for setting up this adventure path. We'll be using Roll20 and I'm a pro member of Roll20 and can provide all of the extra benefits of it. And we'll be using Discord for voice and text. For game times (Eastern Standard Time), I'm possibly looking for Friday Evenings/Nights, Saturday Mornings/Afternoon, Saturday Afternoon.

For the players, i'm looking for people that don't mind and/or like casual, lewd games, and dont mind and/or like scalies, mostly snakes as this adventure will contain a lot of that.

For the GM, same as above, plus i'm looking for someone who likes deviating from the source material at least a little to personalize the campaign and don't mind at least a bit of 3pp/homebrew content.


For anyone who want's to know more about this AP, here's the Player Guide.


----------



## Tyll'a (Sep 28, 2019)

I would be interested in playing, but I won't be able to do Fridays because I'm DMing a campaign in City of Villains then.


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 28, 2019)

PSDuckie said:


> I would be interested in playing, but I won't be able to do Fridays because I'm DMing a campaign in City of Villains then.



That's fine, do either of the other times i posted work better? and would you wanting to join as a player or as a GM? :3


----------



## Tyll'a (Sep 28, 2019)

VincentDraggy said:


> That's fine, do either of the other times i posted work better? and would you wanting to join as a player or as a GM? :3


The other times work, and I would be wanting to join as a player.  I already have one campaign I'm DMing and another that I'm planning; I don't think I can DM a third!


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 28, 2019)

PSDuckie said:


> The other times work, and I would be wanting to join as a player.  I already have one campaign I'm DMing and another that I'm planning; I don't think I can DM a third!



Ah, alrght then. And i now campaign page up on roll20. here's the link, you can go ahead and make a post on it when you get the chance. ^^
[LFG] Serpent's Skull AP LFG | Roll20: Online virtual tabletop


----------



## Tyll'a (Sep 28, 2019)

VincentDraggy said:


> Ah, alrght then. And i now campaign page up on roll20. here's the link, you can go ahead and make a post on it when you get the chance. ^^
> [LFG] Serpent's Skull AP LFG | Roll20: Online virtual tabletop


Done and done.


----------



## AuraKeyBlader (Sep 28, 2019)

hey there if you're still looking I'd be intrested in joining as a player


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 28, 2019)

AuraKeyBlader said:


> hey there if you're still looking I'd be intrested in joining as a player


Oh, most certainly! We still have space. Do you have a Roll20 account and do you use Discord? ^^


----------



## AuraKeyBlader (Oct 4, 2019)

VincentDraggy said:


> Oh, most certainly! We still have space. Do you have a Roll20 account and do you use Discord? ^^


yes and yes! Dm me your discord and I'll add you


----------

